# The Twilight Saga:New Moon,in theaters 11/20/09



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The second installment of the "Twilight" film franchise is beginning to get the expected media coverage from online outlets.
*The Twilight Saga:New Moon* is the current working title of the second film from the Twilight series of books.
It is currently slated to hit theaters on 11/20/09.
Here is a recent link about the forthcoming film,from Yahoo Movies.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/new-moon-trailer.html

A trailer for the film is located at the bottom of that page.

And here is a link to the film's official site.

http://www.twilightthemovie.com/


----------

